# feeling really very irritated!! rant needed!!!!



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi all 

Last week I posted that kitten was showing some testing behaviour 

On Sunday we had to meet with the foster family and at that meeting I discussed kittens behaviour. Foster mum said that actually a lot of the behaviour was pretty normal and so I hadnt done anything to bring this on. 

I was reasured by that and just wished that I had known that before and so had not spent over a week in tears thinking I had done something! 

Any how...........that meet sent kitten into complete melt down and I have had 3 days now where kitten has spent at least an hour to 3 hours crying for no real reason. I am just hanging in there and managing this..........

This afternoon after a pretty tricky morning I recieve an email from the fc compairing how hubby and I must be coping with how they are coping with the new foster child and then a 6 page document on how to parent an under 5!! Ok I know she is only trying to help and I do appreciate the effort but I can not help but think cheeky so and so!!!!! If people had only been honest in the first place about kittens personality I would of been fine and now I will deal with things how I think I should not how they are telling me to!!!! 

 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Firstly big ((hugs))

I'm sure the fc was just trying to help, but I can also understand your reaction especially after such a trying week.  It can be hard to deal with children who have been traumatised and it is also very different dealing with it on a day to day basis rather than being told about or reading about it.  

I can recommend some great books that might help, if you want that  - but it sounds to me that for now you just need hugs?

Bop


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh CC   

I hope things settle down with kitten soon - I'm sure all will be fine. It might take time, but things will get better. It is very early days to be meeting FCs, most places recommend waiting at least 6 months but other places do it early and I don't always think it wise.  

You are kittens mummy - you might not feel it just now, but go with your gut instinct and you'll be fine.  

Bx

P.S.  If you still haven't got access to Post Placement Board, let me know


----------



## annastacia (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi CC, sorry to hear your little kitten is having some wobbles. I agree that fc was probably trying to help, but I can also understand your frustration. I would wonder if perhaps kitten is also displaying some "grieving behaviour", which is also completely normal. Take a deep breath hon, have confidence in your mummy skills and know that you will always do what you feel is best for her, therefore whether it's right or wrong (and we ALL get it wrong sometimes!! ) it comes from the best place possible.....YOU!  
Hugs


----------



## curvycat (Apr 8, 2008)

The placing la do visits 6 weeks in to placement as they feel otherwise the lo's forget the foster family

I personally think it was far too early but I suppose at least it is now over with! 

The melt down today was at the hair dressers and I think most probably was silly of me to even try although the hair dresser was very sympathetic and sent out a junior to buy kitten some buttons that definately helped!! ;0) 

I am getting a lot more confident in how to deal with the screams and tantrums.......my own meltdown was because kitten had presented as a very compliant child and I had thought that I must have broken her! Now I realise that this is the real kitten and that before was some type of survival kitten

The sugestions of books would be great although I have 2 upstairs that I have not as yet had time or energy to read

Unfortunately when kitten is in bed all I really want to do is switch off!!! 

Boggy no access to the post placement board as yet xxx


----------

